# Shop Boswell



## Boswell (Nov 9, 2014)

With so many people sharing photos of their shop space, I thought I would return the favor. I love looking at all of the different ways that shops are put together from tiny to huge and everything in between.
Mine started 8 feet shorter but when when I replaced my G0704 with a PM45M-CNC I removed a wall (built to be removed) opening up the extra 8 fee. It made much more of a difference that I thought it would.


----------



## RandyM (Nov 10, 2014)

Very cozy. I like it.

:thumbzup3:


----------



## chuckorlando (Nov 10, 2014)

Very nice man.


----------



## Boswell (Nov 10, 2014)

Thanks for taking a look Chuckorlando and RandyM.

Still have some room to add a drill press and/or a grinder and buffing wheel. Also no pictured is the 60gal or so 1958 Curtis Air Compressor that is in the actual garage.


----------



## chuckorlando (Nov 11, 2014)

Shoot man you got plenty of room by my standards ahahaha. I have had a shop so tight you had to turn the steering wheel to make 3in ahahaha


----------



## fastback (Nov 11, 2014)

So what is the measurement of workshop area?  Mine is 14 x 20 and find it suitable for what I do.

Paul


----------



## Boswell (Nov 11, 2014)

fastback said:


> So what is the measurement of workshop area?  Mine is 14 x 20 and find it suitable for what I do.
> 
> Paul



The shop is 24.5' x 10' 

So far it is working pretty good.


----------

